# Ontario GSD needs rescue pull immediately



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

_URGENT!! RESCUE PULL SOUGHT! _
_Please share Moe with any reputable rescue you are familiar with. Moe came in as a stray and is guessed to be a black Shepherd and approximately 2 years old. He's young and energetic and a bit of a handful. Moe loves, loves, loves to play fetch and go for long walks. He is just being introduced to clicker training and is enjoying learning new cues. Moe is finding it very difficult to cope with the shelter environment so let's find him a suitable spot._

This boy has been all over my FB page for a couple of days but nothing is coming together for him. He really needs a rescue or a very experienced WL person to get him out of the shelter. He was picked up as a stray in July in Stouffville ON and has been at Georgina Animal Control since then. His reference page is https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/36061268


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pm sent.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

He is stunning. I'm guessing he can't be adopted by someone in Wisconsin?


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Good gosh, if he'd been available when I was dog-shopping...this is the pound I that took Dynamo, my previous dog, from. 
Memories surface--it was years ago, so my experience was not relevant, but wow, that's a good-looking dog.
I'm wishing I had room...


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

MayzieGSD said:


> He is stunning. I'm guessing he can't be adopted by someone in Wisconsin?


 
Likely not. The small municipal dog pound he is in has limited resources and likely wouldn't be able to check references and arrange transport. I'm posting him here to make our Ontario members aware and spread the word. He sounds like a great young dog and a wonderful working candidate once he gets into experienced hands.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Seriously, what owner wouldn't look for their dog? And just look at this one, people are crazy.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

llombardo said:


> Seriously, what owner wouldn't look for their dog? And just look at this one, people are crazy.


An owner who bought a cute puppy and then never did anything with it, not even simple manners. Then it's big and they can't control it. They're not going to pay for some trainer, that idea never would even come to their mind. Dump it in a shelter or alongside of a road and just go get another cute puppy. Sometimes I really don't like humankind.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Still looking for more Ontario members to chime in.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Only rescue pull? I'm about an hour away, any other way i could help? take him in for a while? foster? if a rescue gets him


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

It says rescue only so maybe they are only looking for breed specific rescue? Not sure if that is relevant, but I think Toronto Humane Society should take him in. I went to THS today to adopt a cat, and I visited dog section out of curiosity. The dog section was like 60% empty, while there seems to be a line of people trying to adopt dogs at the shelter.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

contact the OPP


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

carmspack said:


> contact the OPP


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll pass it along to friends of Georgina Animal Control. They should maybe check York Region Police Services too.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

What a beautiful boy! It's such a shame, I hope he gets a home soon!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

*UPDATE:* Moe has been pulled by one of our finest Ontario rescues and will have the needed training before he is adopted. :happyboogie:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Good to hear. Thank you


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Dogs don't always end up in the shelter you would expect--if they get picked up on a boundary line, they "might" end up in an unexpected area. Georgina is out in the boonies. Mind you, in these "petfinder" days, dog still should have been found by owners by now. 


And yay yay yay for the good news.

He reminds me so much of Dynamo (my last dog), same bright eyes, same shelter, and so close to home.

I wish I had the place and dog mojo to take him myself.


----------

